# Amalfi Coast or Sicily?



## HathewayB (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I would be interested in anyone's experiences with bareboat chartering in the the Amalfi Coast area or Sicily. Any information about potential itineraries, ports from which to charter, time of year, etc. Thank you.


----------

